# Please be FRESHWATER!!



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=y6mVghpuHr0

What are these!? Are they freshwater?! I hope so!!

edit: my friend tells me they might be parrot fish


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

They seem to be parrot fish and they are freshwater fish. In the video they seem to be fighting.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Fighting or making out hardcore :wink: Thats pretty cool either way, yeah they are parrot fish.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Definitely parrots.

Be careful, don't just go purchase a pair now, they get large.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

"Blood Parrot's can sometimes reach sizes up to 10 inches, so an adequate sized aquarium is a must. I recommend no less than 42 gallons (36Lx18Hx15xW) for 2-3 parrots." Your tank is a 75 gallon right? Or... Lol sorry I'm not to sure of how many tanks you have but I'm sure I've read you have at least a 75 and a 55 gallon tank. But Parrot fish are agressive so if I was you I would do some research on suitable tank mates. I found this 

"I have found that the parrots do well if there is some "busy" fish are present in their tank. These fish are called "dither" fish and serve several purposes. First, the dither fish will create movement in the tank, this seems to make the parrots more relaxed when out in open water. The second function of dither fish is to divert aggression. Dither fish should be tough and fast. They will be the target of aggression of the parrots, but because they are fast, are rarely even nipped by the parrots. This will help keep aggression down between multiple parrots in the same tank. Good dither fish that do well with parrots are:

Silver Dollars
Black Skirt Tetras (Black Widow)
Giant Danios
Congo Tetras
There are many other suitable dither fish, these are just a few that came to mind.

Other good tankmates may include, but are not limited to:
Cory Cats
Any variety of Pleco
Twig Catfish
Kribensis
Convicts (can be aggressive and there is possibility of cross breeding)
Sevrums
Large Angels

Make sure when choosing tankmates, not to put parrots with fish that are overly aggressive. Parrots could have a hard time defending their territories against the likes of large aggressive fish."


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Or if you just like the fact that the fish are kissing may I suggest a kissing gourami? They get quite large too, but I believe they are a more peaceful nature fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Little-Fizz said:


> "I recommend no less than 42 gallons (36Lx18Hx15xW) for 2-3 parrots."


This part from a site is too much. If the parrot happens to have a very aggressive nature, then stick to only one.


> Other good tankmates may include, but are not limited to:
> Cory Cats
> Any variety of Pleco
> Twig Catfish
> ...


I'd never recommend the cories, twig catfish and angelfish with parrots. The others are fine though.


----------



## verbosity (Nov 16, 2007)

:yourock: Wow, thanks!

I have been spent a lot of time reading about them. I was thinking about putting them in the 55 tank with nothing else. But now I know what I can put with them.

I called my lfs and they won't even give me store credit for the stuff I have in my 55. LAME.

I won't be getting the parrots anytime soon. Just planning.
I have one kissing gourami.. But he's not pretty nor will he get as big. I want something with size. :BIGcool:


----------



## Aquatic_Fan (Nov 30, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Or if you just like the fact that the fish are kissing may I suggest a kissing gourami? They get quite large too, but I believe they are a more peaceful nature fish.



I also had a pair of kissing gouramis and they started to nip away some of my other fishes fins......i recommend doing research on tank amtes for them such as maybe other gouramis......but they are neat when then tend to kiss.....but behind your back with lights off youll turn them on and find a fish on its death bed....

Juss to give a heads up.


----------



## MegK (Aug 23, 2007)

personally i think parrot fish are ugly... they are so unatural...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

MegK said:


> personally i think parrot fish are ugly... they are so unatural...


Yeah they are pretty weird looking. They are some sort of hybrid right? Can't remember what fishies they crossed for it but I know they did something.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Parrots are possibly crosses of severums and red devils. Flowerhorns are also hybrids themselves.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Parrot chiclids for sure


----------

